# Next West Mids meet pint January 27th The Sun Romsley.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Anyone fancy a get together on Wednesday 27th January at The Sun at Romsley that is near Halesowen. Meet up at 6:30-7:00pm to dine at 7:15pm. They do a very nice menu and the meals are two for one so it won't break the bank just after Christmas.
Here is the postcode although most of you have been there before.
The Sun
101 Bromsgrove road
Romsley
Halesowen
B62 0LA

Redscouse
TT4PJ
Gsedge1
bozzy96 and Tracey
Hark
cwiseh_tt
jammyd
3.2TTC
stu_tt
forest
Blanchie and Sarah
IWEM
VSPURS..Maybe.
southTT
Shurcomb and Rachel


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Get my name on the list  

I will be there Phil

Paul [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there Phil [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be there but will need to confirm in a couple of weeks when I know where I'm working (consultant).

Sat or Sun would have been better for me ;-)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Gsedge1 said:


> Hopefully I'll be there but will need to confirm in a couple of weeks when I know where I'm working (consultant).
> 
> Sat or Sun would have been better for me ;-)


Hiya,
Try and work around your company and join us for a good evening. You will be glad you did, honest! 8) 
Isn't that right guys?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Yes be good if you can join us Gaz. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I am so There !!!! better bring the boss i suppose !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Gsedge1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I'll be there but will need to confirm in a couple of weeks when I know where I'm working (consultant).
> ...


a sensible evening will be had by all, (well those who aren't with us anyway !!) :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep will try and make it


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

count me in


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I might be able to make this, meant to be working in South Staffs the following day.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looking good for me too at the mo !!

stu


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

stu_tt said:


> looking good for me too at the mo !!
> 
> stu


Happy new year Guys !!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You have a good one mate?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy New Year Guys, hopefully I will be able to get to this one


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> Happy New Year Guys, hopefully I will be able to get to this one


Good man and to you mate. 

DAZ


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Bout time I made a Midlands meet  
As it's local i'll get the misses and her Mk1 along aswell 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bloody hell Phil !! we'd better get a Marquee on the side of the pub, the numbers are stacking up !!! hey really good of you to offer to buy the first round, Mines a pint of Pernod !!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Will that be with just a party umberella or with sparklers too?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Will that be with just a party umberella or with sparklers too? [/quot
> 
> Intravenous drip !!! oh with a brolly !!!


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi

I 'm In Coventry 27th and 28th so should be able to make it

Ian (IWEM)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Blanchie said:


> Bout time I made a Midlands meet
> As it's local i'll get the misses and her Mk1 along aswell 8)


Yes it is :wink: and Ian (IWEM) be go to have you along. 

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Not sure if I'm going to be able to make it!

It will be my 27th Birthday the day before and I'm out in London!

We'll see! It will mean I'd have to unwrap the car and take it out of the garage!! Lol!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> It will be my 27th Birthday
> 
> quote]
> :? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > It will be my 27th Birthday
> ...


What you saying Son?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Well that makes my 'Dad' a year younger than me. :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Well that makes my 'Dad' a year younger than me. :roll:


Lol!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

1973 do we need a calculator Steve ? :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> 1973 do we need a calculator Steve ? :wink:
> 
> DAZ


There was no such thing as a calculator in them days !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > 1973 do we need a calculator Steve ? :wink:
> ...


Bit harsh I think!!!
:lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

VSPURS said:



> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


sorry, [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Its hard now I'm getting closer to 40!

This is why that car has to be faster! Lol! :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Its hard now I'm getting closer to 40!
> 
> This is why that car has to be faster! Lol! :lol:


I see what your saying mate the faster you go the less you can see the wrinkles. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Its hard now I'm getting closer to 40!
> ...


mine must flippin supersonic then at 46 !!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Your OK Steve you can't see them with your helmet on :wink:

DAZ


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello ladies, I'm going to try to get to this,will be good to catch up!
cheers
jon


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

southTT said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to try to get to this,will be good to catch up!
> cheers
> jon


It'll be good to see you there buddy !!!! I'll be the one wearing a helmet !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

southTT said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to try to get to this,will be good to catch up!
> cheers
> jon


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Be good to see you mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies, I'm going to try to get to this,will be good to catch up!
> ...


No work buddy !!! all snowed in are we ???? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

No work buddy !!! all snowed in are we ???? :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]

Something like that mate :wink:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jon,
Glad you are with us it has been a few months since we have seen you.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Count me and Rachel in on this one too please Phil.

Will probably be nearer the 7pm time for us to turn up, just hope the weather is OK & roads are clear.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Jon,

Long time no see, will be good to see you again 

Paul


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

southTT said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to try to get to this,will be good to catch up!
> cheers
> jon


'bout time, too !!! Be good to see you, it's been a while......

stu


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

What time will this be on until?

Got to drive straight from work in Derby so could struggle for 7 unless I can get away early.,,,


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Usually on til 10 or half past. Will be driving from Derby myself but will try to finish early.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I am sure we can give you a little extra time if you need it. I will PM you my cellphone and you can give me a ring and let me know your approx time of arrival.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could Chris or anyone with vagcom bring it for me? There's a pint in it. 

I need fault codes clearing as I can't do it with my version.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Could Chris or anyone with vagcom bring it for me? There's a pint in it.
> 
> I need fault codes clearing as I can't do it with my version.


Phil, Can you Pre order steak and Kidney pie for Matt !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Could Chris or anyone with vagcom bring it for me? There's a pint in it.
> ...


Steak and Ale* :roll:

Steak for you?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Sorry Matt !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all/Phil really sorry not going to make this now  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162538
See you all at the next one.

DAZ


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Daz, catch you next time


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

forest said:


> Sorry to hear it Daz, catch you next time


Where about in Derby are you coming from mate?

I'll prob go straight from work (Egg - Pride Park).


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear you cannot go Daz

Cya next time mate


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all/Phil really sorry not going to make this now  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162538
> See you all at the next one.
> 
> DAZ


Me and Trace gutted, ride back to motorway going to be boring !!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Sorry to hear you cannot go Daz
> 
> Cya next time mate


Thanks bud 

Me and Trace gutted, ride back to motorway going to be boring !!! :wink: :wink: :wink:[/quote]

Sorry mate do me proud. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Gsedge1
Where about in Derby are you coming from mate?
I'll prob go straight from work (Egg - Pride Park).[/quote said:


> I am working at RR in Victory road, will be in the daily runner but I need to drop it off at the dealers in Cannock on Wed night, so will be leaving early to get back in time to get the "toy" out, probably be 7 ish when I get to the pub
> 
> Iain


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

forest said:


> I am working at RR in Victory road, will be in the daily runner but I need to drop it off at the dealers in Cannock on Wed night, so will be leaving early to get back in time to get the "toy" out, probably be 7 ish when I get to the pub
> Iain


No way, I live in Cannock!! :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Gsedge1
No way said:


> Spooky


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all/Phil really sorry not going to make this now  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162538
> See you all at the next one.
> 
> DAZ


Hi Daz,
What you need to do is get yourself a V6 then you would not have problems with turbo's or hoses etc!!!  :lol: :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all/Phil really sorry not going to make this now  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162538
> ...


And they sound better :wink:

DAZ


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry lads i cant make it to night, the wife has had to pick up a on call shift at work, as there was no other lazy f..er to do it :x . this means i have to look after the children. as the babysitter, my mum cant do it.

sorry steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Sorry lads i cant make it to night, the wife has had to pick up a on call shift at work, as there was no other lazy f..er to do it :x . this means i have to look after the children. as the babysitter, my mum cant do it.
> 
> sorry steve


Sorry to hear that Steve, can you not bring the kiddies along...... i will not say fk or bgger! :roll:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

My son Luke was out at the cinema with his friend so i was with Elicia watching snow white, there only 7 and 4 so they go to bed by seven. It would have been to late unfortunately 

Hope you have a good night though and see you all next time


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hope you guys had a pleasant evening. 

DAZ


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hope you guys had a pleasant evening.
> 
> DAZ


Still going mate


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to say thanks to Phill for sorting this out and it was nice to put faces to names.

Later
Gaz


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks to all of you that came to the pint. You seemed to be having a good laugh with each other and I thought fourteen was not too bad for a cold Wednesday in January. Hope you all enjoyed your meal but shame we had to wait a bit though.
I Will give some thought as to where the next one will be and post up the details soon. It will be in March, so the weather maybe a little kinder by then hopefully.


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Thanks to all of you that came to the pint. You seemed to be having a good laugh with each other and I thought fourteen was not too bad for a cold Wednesday in January. Hope you all enjoyed your meal but shame we had to wait a bit though.
> I Will give some thought as to where the next one will be and post up the details soon. It will be in March, so the weather maybe a little kinder by then hopefully.


The cold didn't stop you getting your top off Phill :wink:

Gaz


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Phil for another good night, nice to put some more faces to names. See you all at the next one for a bit more banTTer 

Thanks for escorting me home Gaz :wink:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

forest said:


> Thanks for escorting me home Gaz :wink:


LOL, shame the M6 is limited to 50mph and full of speed cameras mate :roll:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, a good night and the food was good for the right price.

Yeah, can't travel anywhere at the moment without getting caught in bloody roadworks with limited speeds and nobody working!

anyway, nice night had by Rachel and myself, hopefully see you all at the next one.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good meet guys, nice seeing you all again  Enjoyed my lunch 

Nice to see some new faces, sorry i turned up late and never got a decent chance to chat with some of the newer faces, i promise i will next time

All the best

Paul


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

a good meet indeed, Phill, considering it was dark, cold, had been raining and we never got to stand outside and do car-type activities; apart from Matt of course, who could not help himself getting under the bonnet and having a poke around   .

Anyway, thanks to Phill for sorting it all out again, and to the others who turned up, new faces especially. Can be a bit daunting trying to locate the covert TT-ers in a pub, it's easy when we're all out on the car park with the cars !!

Look forward to the next one - and Forest, that Saphir vid was awesome; I must check my funds.....

stu


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys anad Gals, top top night, bloody good laugh, great to put some names to faces, good turnout for a crappy january
night,

Gaz, I've got some 40w bulbs under the sink, you can have them for £30 a piece if you want !!! :lol: :lol:

See you all at the next one !!

by the way, sorry Phil, couldn't go all night without mentioning it !!! Well thats me in the yellow pages looking for a plumber !!


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Cheers Phil for organising last nigh, was good food and a good night although being a Mk2 guy I felt out numbered a bit :lol: :lol:

Was good to meet some of you guys and girls and put names to faces  
I didnt get round to meet everyone, but there always next time,

Bozzy that sound system was awesome!!!!

Redscouse what on earth you done to that Tractor of yours? it sounds like the Millennium Falcon driveing away   ...I've got the mod urge now :roll:

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Gaz, I've got some 40w bulbs under the sink, you can have them for £30 a piece if you want !!! :lol: :lol:


40w - It's a TT not a mobile tanning salon!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz, I've got some 40w bulbs under the sink, you can have them for £30 a piece if you want !!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yeah, well at least get a rear parking camera because your'e parking sucks !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Blanchie said:


> Cheers Phil for organising last nigh, was good food and a good night although being a Mk2 guy I felt out numbered a bit :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was good to meet some of you guys and girls and put names to faces
> I didnt get round to meet everyone, but there always next time,
> ...


Bozzy that sound system was awesome!!!! The neighbours love it !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let me know if your'e in the market for a system, I can sort it, I mean, is this months Mortgage really that important ???????????? !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Yeah, well at least get a rear parking camera because your'e parking sucks !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That hedge was at least 10ft closer to the car when I parked it :wink:

Anyway, what's this haze the newbie???

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well at least get a rear parking camera because your'e parking sucks !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wait till its summer and we turn up with a bucket of custard and a paddle..................................


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Gsedge1 said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well at least get a rear parking camera because your'e parking sucks !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Gaz

Gotta admit it was good to meet ya, but I have to say there was no chance of your TT meeting the hedge behind it !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Alternatively swap out your stereo for one similar to mine or bozzy96 and fit the rear camera mod  
that way you will know how far away the hedge is 



shurcomb said:


> My rear view camera installed in my V6 rear valence. It works when put into reverse and autoswitches the flip out screen to show the camera view  works well even in poor lighting.
> 
> Rear view in car
> 
> ...


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've called The Sun and they've confirmed that it was a receding hedge - honest.

It was also far darker when I got there.......


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Blanchie said:


> Redscouse what on earth you done to that Tractor of yours? it sounds like the Millennium Falcon driveing away   ...I've got the mod urge now :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif]


Hi Blanchie,

Sorry buddy, i never got around to meeting you properly, i think i know who you were but i was very rude and also turned up late, i apologise mate 

As for my TDi, yeh its tuned up a bit but i still get stick for it, for being a tractor. But im glad your around now, we can defend each other :lol: Had a remap, induction kit and thats it performance wise. Although ive got a full system exhaust going on beginning of March so that will be good, and im looking into turbo upgrades  

I will be ploughing fields quicker than Farmer Joe!!!!

Anyway, i will get around to meeting you properly at the next meet buddy

Paul / Redscouse


----------

